# 02J to 02M Swap on '05 GTI



## KTCGTI05 (Dec 30, 2009)

Does anyone have any information on the possibility, cost, effort involved in swapping an O2J in a stock GTI for an 02M from a 20AE?


----------



## bink_420 (Jul 11, 2008)

KTCGTI05 said:


> Does anyone have any information on the possibility, cost, effort involved in swapping an O2J in a stock GTI for an 02M from a 20AE?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Swap.-Buy-Both-and-Save!!&highlight=02m+swap
maybe the douche will look into shipping quotes for you


----------

